
Show HN: Vault a Password Manager for Hackers - max0563
https://github.com/Max00355/Vault
======
notduncansmith
You may want to consider re-naming it, as there's a (probably better-known)
HashiCorp product for storing secrets called Vault
([https://vaultproject.io](https://vaultproject.io)).

------
ejolto
Why is this using the md5 hash of the password to generate the key for the aes
function instead of something like PBKDF2? Yeah I know the hash isn't stored
anywhere, but still, using md5 in a security setting feels wrong.

